# When was the last time you went to church?



## SuperFlex (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm thinking about going tonight instead of working out...  It's been over a year since I've attended.


----------



## MyK (Aug 16, 2006)

never been, except for a wedding 2 yrs ago


----------



## largepkg (Aug 16, 2006)

At my grandmothers funeral nine years ago.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Why would I go to church?  What is the point.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 16, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Why would I go to church? What is the point.


 
There isn't one for you. Stay home. I'd hate to spend forever with you...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Why would I go to church?  What is the point.


I didn't even get married in a church.   

Last time I went................12 years ago to my sister's wedding.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 16, 2006)

Have you guys ever considered going? I hate the politics, but that's everywhere and never been my reason for attending... I just notice myself slipping a bit morally.


----------



## MyK (Aug 16, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Have you guys ever considered going? I hate the politics, but that's everywhere and never been my reason for attending... I just notice myself slipping a bit morally.



shut up!!!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 16, 2006)

MyK said:


> shut up!!!!


 
I just need some pussy right?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2006)

So going to church is what defines religion


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Have you guys ever considered going? I hate the politics, but that's everywhere and never been my reason for attending... I just notice myself slipping a bit morally.


Nope, I have no reason to go.  I am spiritual and have my own beliefs.  I don't need to follow an organized (or should I say unorganzied) religion to feel spiritual.


----------



## MyK (Aug 16, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> I just need some pussy right?



I dunno!


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 16, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> So going to church is what defines religion


 
Not at all man...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Nope, I have no reason to go. I am spiritual and have my own beliefs. I don't need to follow an organized (or should I say unorganzied) religion to feel spiritual.


 
I agree Jodi. 100%... But at the same time it's good to join with like minded people. Iron sharpens iron...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm on my way to the gym now, but I will ponder this some more .


----------



## fufu (Aug 16, 2006)

A few years ago I believe. That is when I decided to fuck that bullshit, I couldn't stand how fake everyone was.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 16, 2006)

_I dont think it would be entertaining.  _


----------



## maniclion (Aug 16, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Why would I go to church?  What is the point.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## KelJu (Aug 16, 2006)

I haven't been to church since I was very young. Everyone there was superficial and fake. After a while it just seemed to be the place that people went to compare clothing.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 16, 2006)

Of course everytime I walk outside and see the big blue sky and everything else I have been to my own church.  I also have a cathedral in my mind, it's a very lovely place to hide away in.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2006)

I was thinking about opening one, seem like a great business.


----------



## mamaj (Aug 16, 2006)

I went to church last Sun. as I do every Sun. Unfortunately as alot of you said there is some fake people who goto church and I choose to look pass that. I'm there to learn something and to be encouraged. I believe you get out of church what you put into it.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I didn't even get married in a church.



neither did we, we got married in Vegas!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 16, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I was thinking about opening one, seem like a great business.


----------



## 19-chief (Aug 16, 2006)

haven't been to church in a year and a half.


----------



## haschen (Aug 16, 2006)

damn go.. what can it hurt i go every sunday very relaxing


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 16, 2006)

haschen said:


> damn go.. what can it hurt i go every sunday very relaxing


I agree with the above posters, I like to add that it's boring as heck.
I mean really, I already know how the story ends.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 16, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I was thinking about opening one, seem like a great business.


 
Funny as hell, sad, and pathetic all at the same time...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I agree with the above posters, I like to add that it's boring as heck.
> I mean really, I already know how the story ends.


 
True, but the point is being on the winning team! Seems as if all we're doing is picking sides...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 16, 2006)

haschen said:


> damn go.. what can it hurt i go every sunday very relaxing


 

Thinking about it.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 16, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> True, but the point is being on the winning team! Seems as if all we're doing is picking sides...


What team? The Red Sox? Hell no.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 16, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Funny as hell, sad, and pathetic all at the same time...



_You just described BigDyl. _


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> What team? The Red Sox? Hell no.


 
"Hell no" sounds "damned" good to me.......


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 16, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _You just described BigDyl. _


 
You think he's funny  Oh, gay...


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 16, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Thinking about it.



Exactly.  I would dread it.  Pretend I was sick so I wouldn't have to go.  I'm usually hung over Sunday mornings anyway.


----------



## god hand (Aug 16, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I was thinking about opening one, seem like a great business.



Now that's funny


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2006)

1984

I was 14, and I said enough of this Hocus-Pocus -


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 16, 2006)

mamaj said:


> I went to church last Sun. as I do every Sun. Unfortunately as alot of you said there is some fake people who goto church and I choose to look pass that. I'm there to learn something and to be encouraged. I believe you get out of church what you put into it.



same here.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2006)

mamaj said:


> I went to church last Sun. as I do every Sun. Unfortunately as alot of you said there is some fake people who goto church and I choose to look pass that. I'm there to learn something and to be encouraged. I believe you get out of church what you put into it.



Yeah!?

How much of that money have you gotten back?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## god hand (Aug 16, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


>



 but I do agree some churches go overboard.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2006)

god hand said:


> but I do agree some churches go overboard.



All churches go overboard

They dont pay any taxes, they take tax free donations,
buy tax free property...

...And charge "YOU" for salvation.


its the best scam ever...

If I wasn't an honest person, I would start my own church


----------



## mamaj (Aug 16, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Yeah!?
> 
> How much of that money have you gotten back?


I am not talking $$, but an open heart and an open mind that is all.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2006)

mamaj said:


> I am not talking $$, but an open heart and an open mind that is all.



Sounds like sucker-talk to me -


----------



## mamaj (Aug 16, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Sounds like sucker-talk to me -


Nope not at all. I've been through alot and seen alot and I ain't NO SUCKER!


----------



## cappo5150 (Aug 16, 2006)

I've only been to church for weddings and a few funerals last few years. But it's been atleast 10yrs since I was forced to go to a actual mass. They're boring and I hate standing up, sitting, and kneeling over and over. I'll take my ipod next time im forced to go.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2006)

cappo5150 said:


> I've only been to church for weddings and a few funerals last few years. But it's been atleast 10yrs since I was forced to go to a actual mass. They're boring and I hate standing up, sitting, and kneeling over and over. I'll take my ipod next time im forced to go.



Who is going to "FORCE" you to go? -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2006)

mamaj said:


> Nope not at all. I've been through alot and seen alot and I ain't NO SUCKER!



Think about that next time you make another "investment" -


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 16, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Yeah!?
> 
> How much of that money have you gotten back?


 
True story... When I attended church I gave as I felt led to give. I gave out of a relationship with God and not according to the pressures of the staff... A little more than one year ago I was flat broke yet I gave willingly trusting God to bless me. Even if not financially... Well, comes down to it and I needed his blessing financially.

Until that time I lived at home with my parents. Getting out was long overdo... Without even having a job I take a step in faith and purchase a new $120,000 1,500sq/ft. ranch. Without a job... I had a grand total of about $1,500. Needless to say things didn't look good. Yet for some reason I wasn't worried. I'm sure my parents were thinking and hating the thought of my return almost as much as I was.

I asked God to make it happen in total need of his help. In less than one years time my home was COMPLETELY paid for. I recently borrowed $23,000 on my home to pay off my new Ford F150 FX4 4X4 truck. Hopefully it will be paid off again before long.

God makes good when you do... All a matter of the heart. For that, I give God praise and credit where credit is do...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> True story... When I attended church I gave as I felt led to give. I gave out of a relationship with God and not according to the pressures of the staff... A little more than one year ago I was flat broke yet I gave willingly trusting God to bless me. Even if not financially... Well, comes down to it and I needed his blessing financially.
> 
> Until that time I lived at home with my parents. Getting out was long overdo... Without even having a job I take a step in faith and purchase a new $120,000 1,500sq/ft. ranch. Without a job... I had a grand total of about $1,500. Needless to say things didn't look good. Yet for some reason I wasn't worried. I'm sure my parents were thinking and hating the thought of my return almost as much as I was.
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 16, 2006)

cappo5150 said:


> I've only been to church for weddings and a few funerals last few years. But it's been atleast 10yrs since I was forced to go to a actual mass. They're boring and I hate standing up, sitting, and kneeling over and over. I'll take my ipod next time im forced to go.


 

I imagine the highlight of a catholic service being when someone farts.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 16, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


>


 
That's not my house, but I'm sure she's thankful too...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm going to check it out Sunday and see if there's anything for me there. I can tell...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 16, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


>


 

He posted that god hand!  Sucker changed the pic is his first post...


----------



## maniclion (Aug 16, 2006)

Who was foremanrules?  Oh wait... was she a great big fat person?


----------



## mamaj (Aug 17, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> True story... When I attended church I gave as I felt led to give. I gave out of a relationship with God and not according to the pressures of the staff... A little more than one year ago I was flat broke yet I gave willingly trusting God to bless me. Even if not financially... Well, comes down to it and I needed his blessing financially.
> 
> Until that time I lived at home with my parents. Getting out was long overdo... Without even having a job I take a step in faith and purchase a new $120,000 1,500sq/ft. ranch. Without a job... I had a grand total of about $1,500. Needless to say things didn't look good. Yet for some reason I wasn't worried. I'm sure my parents were thinking and hating the thought of my return almost as much as I was.
> 
> ...


That's an awsome tesstimony! God is just always waiting for US to make that first little baby step in faith so HE can move in our lives.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2006)

OMFG!?!? - 

You guys are soooo fucking gullible...

Can't you own up and run your own lives??

You need your daddy to make decisions for you,
that you actually make for yourself anyway???

Its sad too...  You will never know how stupid that whole thing is...
Because you will probably die still believing - 

"Oops did we forget to tell you , youre worm food!"
"And nothing else"


----------



## mamaj (Aug 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> OMFG!?!? -
> 
> You guys are soooo fucking gullible...
> 
> ...


Say what you like but I know better.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 17, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> True story... When I attended church I gave as I felt led to give. I gave out of a relationship with God and not according to the pressures of the staff... A little more than one year ago I was flat broke yet I gave willingly trusting God to bless me. Even if not financially... Well, comes down to it and I needed his blessing financially.
> 
> Until that time I lived at home with my parents. Getting out was long overdo... Without even having a job I take a step in faith and purchase a new $120,000 1,500sq/ft. ranch. Without a job... I had a grand total of about $1,500. Needless to say things didn't look good. Yet for some reason I wasn't worried. I'm sure my parents were thinking and hating the thought of my return almost as much as I was.
> 
> ...



That is the biggest crock of shit I have ever heard.  Pathetic you have to make up stories to justify your belief


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> OMFG!?!? -
> 
> You guys are soooo fucking gullible...
> 
> ...



  Get over yourself. Your arrogance is comical, and you're not convincing anyone of anything. That, my friend, is sad.

You know what you can do with your ridicule.


----------



## Pedigree (Aug 17, 2006)

Last Sunday morning.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 17, 2006)

Next Sunday morning.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> That is the biggest crock of shit I have ever heard. Pathetic you have to make up stories to justify your belief


 
Stay at home...


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 17, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> True story... When I attended church I gave as I felt led to give. I gave out of a relationship with God and not according to the pressures of the staff... A little more than one year ago I was flat broke yet I gave willingly trusting God to bless me. Even if not financially... Well, comes down to it and I needed his blessing financially.
> 
> Until that time I lived at home with my parents. Getting out was long overdo... Without even having a job I take a step in faith and purchase a new $120,000 1,500sq/ft. ranch. Without a job... I had a grand total of about $1,500. Needless to say things didn't look good. Yet for some reason I wasn't worried. I'm sure my parents were thinking and hating the thought of my return almost as much as I was.
> 
> ...


 

I asked God to help my sister, she died.
I asked God to help out my family, they are still fucked.
I asked God when I was 8 years old to get my parents back together, he turned a deaf ear.
I asked God to make my stepfather stop abusing my half sister, he gave me the finger.

I stopped asking.............


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I asked God to help my sister, she died.
> I asked God to help out my family, they are still fucked.
> I asked God when I was 8 years old to get my parents back together, he turned a deaf ear.
> I asked God to make my stepfather stop abusing my half sister, he gave me the finger.
> ...


 

How often are you willing to help someone before they take the time to get to know you? Sorry to hear that, I am... Just saying.


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 17, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> How often are you willing to help someone before they take the time to get to know you? Sorry to hear that, I am... Just saying.



you think God is vengeful like that?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 17, 2006)

busyLivin said:


> you think God is vengeful like that?


 
That's not what I said at all. To tap into the resources of Christ, you've got to know him on a personal level. It all stems from a relationship...


----------



## maniclion (Aug 17, 2006)

I lost my faith when I began to have hope.  I started hoping that if there were a God he/she/it wasn't the evil one that had been told to fear in church, sermon after sermon.  I also hoped that heaven wasn't full of these holier than thou people cause I would have to take a dive off of a cloud and head straight for hades and become a demon.


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 17, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> To tap into the resources of Christ, you've got to know him on a personal level.



I just believe it's unconditional.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 17, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> That's not what I said at all. To tap into the resources of Christ, you've got to know him on a personal level. It all stems from a relationship...


Pretty hard for an 8 year old, is there an age requirement for God to listen?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 17, 2006)

busyLivin said:


> I just believe it's unconditional.


 
His love is... But to think you can live like the devil and have him bail your ass out is senseless. Only through true repentance is that likely.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Pretty hard for an 8 year old, is there an age requirement for God to listen?


 
I don't believe so. But why would he do that min0 if they weren't asking for it? That's not his fight anyway. Most of the time God will only step in and handle things when we are unable to do so. They had to make that choice... You weren't the only one involved...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 17, 2006)

maniclion said:


> I lost my faith when I began to have hope. I started hoping that if there were a God he/she/it wasn't the evil one that had been told to fear in church, sermon after sermon. I also hoped that heaven wasn't full of these holier than thou people cause I would have to take a dive off of a cloud and head straight for hades and become a demon.


 

The only fear you should have towards God is out of respect. Kind of like having a pet lion... He may be your greastest friend, but out of respect for him you won't cross the line. As far as those holier than thou people, forget em. Most likely they were in ours shoes at one time... Besides, knowing God isn't about them. It's about you and God.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 17, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> I don't believe so. But why would he do that min0 if they weren't asking for it? That's not his fight anyway. Most of the time God will only step in and handle things when we are unable to do so. *They had to make that choice... You weren't the only one involved*...


Hmm....well then, I guess I should have asked God to have them do this at a later age when I could do something about it.
Or leave me and my younger sisters out of it.

Sorry....but if there is a God show me proof.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 17, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> The only fear you should have towards God is out of respect. Kind of like having a pet lion... He may be your greastest friend, but out of respect for him you won't cross the line. As far as those holier than thou people, forget em. Most likely they were in ours shoes at one time... Besides, knowing God isn't about them. It's about you and God.


A lion isn't going to create someone with chemical imbalances that mess up their will power and then condemn them for not being able to control things that their bodies chemicals have more control over.  As much as we want to pretend that we are in full control, we are really slaves to how our bodies and minds react in certain situations irregardless of how our soul would wish to react.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't believe in God or the Easter Bunny. The only people who go to church are people who feel the need for someone else to control their lives, someone to tell them some impossible way to live. 

When I was a kid I went to church but got turned off of it when I found out that the preacher kept his basketball hidden behind the pulpit. It was like even he wished he was someplace else.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 17, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> I don't believe in God or the Easter Bunny. The only people who go to church are people who feel the need for someone else to control their lives, someone to tell them some impossible way to live.
> 
> When I was a kid I went to church but got turned off of it *when I found out that the preacher kept his basketball hidden behind the pulpit*. It was like even he wished he was someplace else.


 
Ohh....but didn't you know that behind that behind that basketball there was a choir boy also hidden behind the pulpit.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 17, 2006)

OMG


----------



## maniclion (Aug 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Ohh....but didn't you know that behind that behind that basketball there was a choir boy also hidden behind the pulpit.


He was the choirboy how do you think he knew about the basketball?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 17, 2006)

maniclion said:


> He was the choirboy how do you think he knew about the basketball?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 17, 2006)

maniclion said:


> He was the choirboy how do you think he knew about the basketball?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 17, 2006)

Whether you chose to believe or not is on you. As for me, I chose to believe...even though my life has been far from perfect.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 17, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Whether you chose to believe or not is on you. As for me, I chose to believe...even though my life has been far from perfect.


As long as it does you good, then more power to you.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 17, 2006)

Min0 lee I understand. Really...

http://www.pcplanets.com/videos-27032-3-Libras.shtml#

http://www.pcplanets.com/videos-12973-Weak-and-Powerless.shtml


----------



## MyK (Aug 17, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Whether you chose to believe or not is on you. As for me, I chose to believe...even though my life has been far from perfect.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 17, 2006)

MyK said:


>


 

Works for me.......


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 17, 2006)

Superflex, how do you think your god feels about your post in the "suicide" thread?


----------



## MyK (Aug 17, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Works for me.......


----------



## mamaj (Aug 17, 2006)

MyK said:


>


Wow you seem like a really angry person.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Superflex, how do you think your god feels about your post in the "suicide" thread?


 
Actually if you read it I was being VERY sarcastic...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 17, 2006)

MyK said:


>


 

Moses gives such great manacures! I'm tellin ya...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 17, 2006)

mamaj said:


> Wow you seem like a really angry person.


 

He's for Canadia...


----------



## mamaj (Aug 17, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## MyK (Aug 17, 2006)

mamaj said:


> Wow you seem like a really angry person.



just your average garden variety troll!


----------



## maniclion (Aug 17, 2006)

> Sometimes, I feel the fear of uncertainty stinging clear.
> And I can't help but ask myself
> how much I'll let the fear take the wheel and steer.
> It's driven me before,
> ...


----------



## MyK (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## MGorgon (Aug 17, 2006)

You are one egotistical prick SuperFlex.  You honestly think that because you are stupid enough to believe Jesus is your savior and give like 10 bucks to a dude in a robe, that you had god bless you enough for you to pay for your house?  What about the people in Africa dying of aids, malaria, starvation, and who knows what else?

Oh sorry I forgot, he works in mysterious ways  fucking idiot.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2006)

mamaj said:


> Say what you like but I know better.



Oh yeah?  Prove it



busyLivin said:


> Get over yourself. Your arrogance is comical, and you're not convincing anyone of anything. That, my friend, is sad.
> 
> You know what you can do with your ridicule.



No poop its sad... but to each his OWN
And you are, OWNED!

If you get a warm fuzzy from it, thats fine, but keep your intolerance
in check please... (If you can)


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> No poop its sad... but to each his OWN
> And you are, OWNED!


 




The Monkey Man said:


> If you get a warm fuzzy from it, thats fine, but keep your intolerance
> in check please... (If you can)



my intolerance?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 17, 2006)

MGorgon said:


> You are one egotistical prick SuperFlex. You honestly think that because you are stupid enough to believe Jesus is your savior and give like 10 bucks to a dude in a robe, that you had god bless you enough for you to pay for your house? What about the people in Africa dying of aids, malaria, starvation, and who knows what else?
> 
> Oh sorry I forgot, he works in mysterious ways  fucking idiot.


 
I can't speak for them. All I know is what came out of a relationship with Christ in my life... R-E-L-A-T-I-O-N-S-H-I-P... Those types of things are dis-heartening to us all. Hopefully one day, with God's blessings, I can be used to help those in need. I'm not God, so I don't have a justifiable answer for your comments. I could explore possibilities in my reasoning, but what's the point in discussing my beliefs with you. Good day to you sir...


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 18, 2006)

Bless you all.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Bless you all.


 

Bless you min0 lee.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Bless you all.



Instigator -


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 18, 2006)

:d


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 18, 2006)

Cat Fucker! -


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 18, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Cat Fucker! -


 

Please sir, let's keep that potty mouth language outside of the church thread.


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 19, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Please sir, let's keep that potty mouth language outside of the church thread.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (Aug 19, 2006)

Don't forget kids to wake up extra early and put on your fake clothes and turn up your fake smile and go pretend to enjoy being lectured like a child, in fact if you want pm your number to me and I'll be sure to call you really early cause that should be right around the time I'm heading for bed where I cleanse my soul.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 19, 2006)

Church is for the truly lost.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Aug 19, 2006)

i've never been and never want to go


----------



## mamaj (Aug 19, 2006)

kenwood said:


> i've never been and never want to go



why?


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Don't forget kids to wake up extra early and put on your fake clothes and turn up your fake smile and go pretend to enjoy being lectured like a child, in fact if you want pm your number to me and I'll be sure to call you really early cause that should be right around the time I'm heading for bed where I cleanse my soul.



Seriously, why do you care? Why do you feel so threatened that you have to conisitently rip on people this?


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 19, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Church is for the truly lost.



idiotic & presumptuous.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 19, 2006)

busyLivin said:


> Seriously, why do you care? Why do you feel so threatened that you have to conisitently rip on people this?



Ahhh... But why do you care if he cares?


----------



## mamaj (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm going in the morning; anyone else?


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 19, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Ahhh... But why do you care if he cares?



I'm just tired of being ridiculed for this shit.  The ignorance of some people...

These are the some of the same people who call conservatives biased/racist/homophobes, yet the religious are open game?

So Hypocritical. They don't know any of us, but were "fake", slaves, lost.. the list goes on & on? Who are the ones really prejudging?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 19, 2006)

busyLivin said:


> I'm just tired of being ridiculed for this shit.  The ignorance of some people...




You shouldn't have anything to defend then.  Your faith is your choice, and there beliefs or assumptions shouldn't really matter.

Faith is a personal experience to the individual... so it would seem kinda ludicrous to fight personal opinions.

Many non-religous probably feel a need to fight Religion as it has been something that has been shoved down there throat for Centuries.  Much like many minorities and the rights they fight for.

Me personally I have no problem which faith a person believes in.  Just keep it on a personal level, and don't try to make it propaganda, like they are better person because of it.

By no means am I saying you are one of these people busy..... Just pointing out a different perspective.


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 19, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> You shouldn't have anything to defend then.  Your faith is your choice, and there beliefs or assumptions shouldn't really matter.
> 
> Faith is a personal experience to the individual... so it would seem kinda ludicrous to fight personal opinions.
> 
> ...



I agree, and I never try to shove my beliefs down people throats when offering my opinions.  I do often find myself defending them.. foolishly, I agree.  

Is it me or is it too prevalent on this site?  Seems to be a constant topic for the masses to take their shots. I don't mind criticisms or disagreements, but it goes beyond that.  As you said, it's a personal matter.. one that is more important to me than anything which makes it all the more difficult to see it just laughed at with signatures like "Jesus hated bald pussy."


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Personally Religious threads are great.... cause it creates entertainment 

However, alot time these threads turn for the worse from ignorance on both sides of the fence.

What will your questioning someone who has abosolutely no desire to believe in a certain faith accomplish? 

I dunno I am of the mindset be proud of yourself and what you believe in.... really that is all that matters.  Cause you ain't gonna make everyone happy.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2006)

Jesus hated bald pussy because; being a magician, it was more difficult to hide things down there without that camouflage -


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 19, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Jesus hated bald pussy because; being a magician, it was more difficult to hide things down there without that camouflage -



IainDaniel put things into perspective for me.. 

You're just not worth replying to anymore.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 19, 2006)

mamaj said:


> I'm going in the morning; anyone else?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 19, 2006)

busyLivin said:


> idiotic & presumptuous.


I have gone to church in the past and I don't understand the attraction.
Too much standing up then sitting down. Up down up down and the pews were uncomfortable. I would rather take a cat nap in the comfort of my own home. After all Sundays are supposed to be a day of rest.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 20, 2006)

http://www.pcplanets.com/videos-7219-Blurry.shtml#


----------



## maniclion (Aug 21, 2006)

busyLivin said:


> Seriously, why do you care? Why do you feel so threatened that you have to conisitently rip on people this?


I do the same to a guy I know who sells Amway, I just hate seeing jakes get burned on ancient schemes.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 21, 2006)

maniclion said:


> I just hate seeing jakes get burned on ancient schemes.


 
I agree with what's written here...


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 22, 2006)

Churches miss the fucking boat.  Stop covering your church with gold, marble, and stained glass.  Go sell those ornate robes and staffs on eBay.  Give all the money to homeless, hungry, poor, and ending diseases.

I think Christianity is a good thing overall, but people fuck it up.  I prefer not to surround myself with those assholes.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> What will your questioning someone who has abosolutely no desire to believe in a certain faith accomplish?


Most of the battles out there root from different religious beliefs.  It's truly sad!  They don't let people believe in what they want to believe and instead push their almighty religion on others.  This will always result in nothing but conflict, hatred and the old standby.....war.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 22, 2006)

*thinking*

I don't remember the last time I went to church.

*still thinking*

Nope, don't remember.


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2006)

Church is  for the poor


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Church is for the poor


 
Foreman we missed your banter... Jesus misses you too...


----------



## maniclion (Aug 22, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Most of the battles out there root from different religious beliefs.  It's truly sad!  They don't let people believe in what they want to believe and instead push their almighty religion on others.  This will always result in nothing but conflict, hatred and the old standby.....war.


But don't forget some wars are fought for noble reasons like against marijuana, steroids or for oil.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

*Forget to remember...*

http://www.pcplanets.com/videos-33704-Forgot-To-Remember.shtml#


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I think Christianity is a good thing overall, but people fuck it up.  I prefer not to surround myself with those assholes.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 23, 2006)

I also agree with the man who pimps the cows...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.pcplanets.com/videos-7770-Did-My-Time.shtml#


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYZD9ZLtWuI&mode=related&search=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaziDbyIwPQ


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvPoP9BF8KE


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRBEFHJySvI


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f13EPkbMNto&mode=related&search=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Utc20BOS0-k


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iTRXzS_A8Y


----------



## maniclion (Sep 8, 2006)

You know SUper, almost a decade ago this cat named John who I worked with in the Navy started acting like you, little by little getting rid of his possesions that he felt impure, first his porn then his non-christian music, started acting really humbled, quit drinking.  Next thing I know he stays on the ship whenever we pull into ports so he isn't tempted to do wrong, hanging with losers who have no life reading his Bible.  Years pass and about 2 years ago I was taking a post-workout walk through Waikiki by the beach and turned up the road by the zoo to head home which passes by the gay bar Hula's.  Two guys come walking out stumbling drunk and mauling each other and I recognize one of them.  At first I think it's one of my paranoic hallucinations, I did take a large amount of ECA stack before my workout, but no I know this guy.  It's John!  I say, "John?" and he looks towards me drunkenly and then screams my last name, you know most folks remember you by last name in the military.  He asks me what I'm still doing in Hawaii, blah blah he's still in the Navy this is his third station another ship in Pearl Harbor.  We say our good-byes and then I walk home thinking about what a devout christian he had been and wonder if that had been his way of trying to repress his homosexuality?  Not saying you might be gay, just your current actions reminded me of that guy.

He was listening to alot of Jars of Clay and Creed before he broke maybe he just got brainwashed by it, he said he would fall asleep with the headphones on and then wake up feeling like he wasn't being "holy enough" what ever that meant.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 8, 2006)

Man you have some horrible taste in music Super.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 8, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Man you have some horrible taste in music Super.


 
I was thinking the same about your hairstyle...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 8, 2006)

maniclion said:


> You know SUper, almost a decade ago this cat named John who I worked with in the Navy started acting like you, little by little getting rid of his possesions that he felt impure, first his porn then his non-christian music, started acting really humbled, quit drinking. Next thing I know he stays on the ship whenever we pull into ports so he isn't tempted to do wrong, hanging with losers who have no life reading his Bible. Years pass and about 2 years ago I was taking a post-workout walk through Waikiki by the beach and turned up the road by the zoo to head home which passes by the gay bar Hula's. Two guys come walking out stumbling drunk and mauling each other and I recognize one of them. At first I think it's one of my paranoic hallucinations, I did take a large amount of ECA stack before my workout, but no I know this guy. It's John! I say, "John?" and he looks towards me drunkenly and then screams my last name, you know most folks remember you by last name in the military. He asks me what I'm still doing in Hawaii, blah blah he's still in the Navy this is his third station another ship in Pearl Harbor. We say our good-byes and then I walk home thinking about what a devout christian he had been and wonder if that had been his way of trying to repress his homosexuality? Not saying you might be gay, just your current actions reminded me of that guy.
> 
> He was listening to alot of Jars of Clay and Creed before he broke maybe he just got brainwashed by it, he said he would fall asleep with the headphones on and then wake up feeling like he wasn't being "holy enough" what ever that meant.


 
That's too bad. Different strokes for different folks... No strings attached.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

I love Jesus with all my heart and I go to church at least 4x a week


----------



## MyK (Sep 8, 2006)

praise the lord!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 8, 2006)

This is my church.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 8, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> This is my church.


 
So Rob is your Jesus? I guess I could see that if he grew out his hair and started dressing more manly...


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 8, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> So Rob is your Jesus? I guess I could see that if he grew out his hair and started dressing more manly...


That's not a dress he wears, it's a robe.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 8, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> This is my church.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 8, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


>


Where is that? Colorado?


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 8, 2006)

Sweet dude. Is that at the crib, vacation, or a pic you found?


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 8, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> That's not a dress he wears, it's a robe.


 
Then why does he shave his legs?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 8, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Where is that? Colorado?



Thats where I spent my sunday morning last week
(humphreys peak)


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 8, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Then why does he shave his legs?


Well....I guess he needs to get in touch with his feminine  
 side.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 8, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Thats where I spent my sunday morning last week
> (humphreys peak)


That must have been relaxing.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 8, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> That must have been relaxing.



Was good cardio

But I exhausted my body and needed MUCHO rest and a massage
to work all the lactic acid out of my back that Monday...

(effects of altitude)


----------



## DirtyWhiteBoy (Sep 9, 2006)

Church is not something you just go to. It is something you become.

Once you become a member of the body you are in a constant state of assembly. If not in body, then in spirit.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 9, 2006)

DirtyWhiteBoy said:


> Church is not something you just go to. It is something you become.
> 
> Once you become a member of the body you are in a constant state of assembly. If not in body, then in spirit.


 
That's how it should be anyway...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 15, 2006)

*Chevelle - Send The Pain Below*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQHb7121HEc


Highlights having hurt. Much like suffocating...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 16, 2006)

*The Red by Chevelle*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQuLMRP5qwU

When asked, what made it show. The truth, you can't sing to most...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 16, 2006)

*Chevelle - Vitamin R*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3ARodD4lnY&mode=related&search=

Some will learn, many do. Cover up or spread it out...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 16, 2006)

*Alice in Chains - Rooster*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh0__DlAOqU


Army green was no safe bet, the bullets scream to me from somewhere, hmm...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 16, 2006)

*Soundgarden - Rusty Cage*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkFE3kD32kk


You tied my lead and pulled my chain to watch my blood begin to boil,
But I'm gonna break, I'm gonna break my, I'm gonna break my rusty cage and run...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvQKS2LlF9Q


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 16, 2006)

*korn - here to stay*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJJbLxbkH2s&mode=related&search=

My mind is done with this, OK, I've got a question.
Can I throw it all away? Take back what's mine...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 16, 2006)

*Korn - Thoughtless*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOmtKYoftOI

All of my hate cannot be found, 
I will not be drowned by your thoughtless scheming...
So you can try to tear me down, beat me to the ground, 
I will see you screaming...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 16, 2006)

*AudioSlave - Show Me How To Live*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXoDbs51oEk

Nail in my hand, from my creator.
You gave me life, now show me how to live...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 16, 2006)

*Puddle of Mudd - Take It All Away*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Fu_M65JXh8

Everyone is changing, there's no one left that's real...
so make up your own ending, and let me know just how you feel.......


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 16, 2006)

*System of a Down - Innervision*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sp68GlZAx0g

There is only one true path to life,
the road that leads to all, leads to one.
(Innervision, innervision)
There is only one true path to life,
the road that leads to one.
Innervision.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 16, 2006)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G361i7RsjK4

How long will I slide...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 16, 2006)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Cant Stop*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH3t6Q-Wv_I

Knock out but boy you better come to,
Don't die you know the truth is some do.
Go write your message on the pavement,
Burnin' so bright I wonder what the wave meant.
White heat is screaming in the jungle,
Complete the motion if you stumble.
Go ask the dust for any answers,
Come back strong with 50 better answers...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 16, 2006)

*Tool - Lateralus*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTvwcLylZzs

Push the envelope, watch it bend...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 16, 2006)

*Tool - Schism*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ086rJVU4o

I know the pieces fit...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 16, 2006)

*Staind - Mudshovel*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9MMWKQ1snM

You will feel my anger, you will feel my pain.
You will feel my torment, driving you insane...
Mudshovel, mudshovel, mudshovel...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 16, 2006)

*Chevelle - Closure*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QZrU3R2s74

Just bless me...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 16, 2006)

*Collective Soul - Shine*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeHP3Sf5N2I&mode=related&search=

Oooooooooh, heaven let your light shine down...


----------



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

God or the idea of such a thing is for the slaves in the world.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)

DirtyWhiteBoy said:


> Church is not something you just go to. It is something you become.
> 
> Once you become a member of the body you are in a constant state of assembly. If not in body, then in spirit.



Exactly, a slave - 

The good thing is you are perpetually blissful though,
sure is nice thinking you wont rot in a box

But...

..._you will_


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 17, 2006)

*Creed - Higher*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJWLQbcUN48

To a place where blind men see...


----------

